# How do you wear socks, inside or outside of shoes??



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Just curious why everyone wears their socks on the inside of the shoes? I wear mine on the outside of my shoes and someone recently said I should wear them on the inside. I asked why and they really didn’t know other then that’s the way everyone wears them.

It seems to me, there would be more of a chance that the shoes would get scuffed in a crash as the shoe is being torqued around if the socks are on the inside of the shoes. Not sure if “torqued” is the word to use or if it’s even a word for that matter.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I wear mine on the outside too. I have skinny ankles and having the socks on the outside keeps dirt and rocks from getting in past the top of the shoes. Calf length tube socks are the best. Functional and attractive:thumbsup: 

The inside the shoe crowd has it all wrong, and that is why they really don't know why they do it.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*I tried that once, but had to switch back....*

Mostly due to that fact that when I wear em outside they interfere with pedal engagement. The material of the sock covers my cleats up! I tried cutting holes in the bottoms of them so the cleats would be clear, but the socks just kept unraveling and getting all nasty looking! I even tried platform pedals for a while, but the socks kept getting hung up on the pins of the platforms and they ended up with holes in the bottom almost as fast as if I had cut them to clear the cleats! So I'm back to wearing them on the inside of the shoes and using clipless pedals. Kinda sucks though, my socks look great, but my shoes are all beat up!:madmax: 

Good Dirt


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Surely a thread of such earth-shattering importance belongs in the All Mountain forum.


----------



## extensive (Jun 27, 2004)

inside...

now the real question is, do you wear underwear?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Squash said:


> Mostly due to that fact that when I wear em outside they interfere with pedal engagement. The material of the sock covers my cleats up! I tried cutting holes in the bottoms of them so the cleats would be clear, but the socks just kept unraveling and getting all nasty looking! I even tried platform pedals for a while, but the socks kept getting hung up on the pins of the platforms and they ended up with holes in the bottom almost as fast as if I had cut them to clear the cleats! So I'm back to wearing them on the inside of the shoes and using clipless pedals. Kinda sucks though, my socks look great, but my shoes are all beat up!:madmax:
> 
> Good Dirt


I do this sometimes. No joke. An oversize sock makes a great cold weather shoe cover, especially if you do not have room for an extra sock inside your shoe.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

extensive said:


> inside...
> 
> now the real question is, do you wear underwear?


Underwear on the outside makes one a superhero.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

The socks on the outside thing doesn't work well for me because then I can't easily access the 4 lace-in pocket pouches I attach to my shoes (that's 4 per shoe, just to be clear). Sometimes I can fit on a fifth one if when I need more space to fit in additional gel packs.

But I have started wearing my hydro pack on the front now. Just makes so much more sense!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

is this a real question? i've never seen anyone wear socks on the outside of their shoes. maybe an extra pair on the outside for warmth.

and if you're doing it so your shoes don't get scratched up, then perhaps you're in the wrong sport. besides, if you wear your socks on the outside of your shoes, who's going to notice that you have nice pretty, unscathed shoes?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

inside


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*is this a May Day joke*

Or perhaps a pagan rite of spring. Return of the sock dilemma.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I wear socks on my hands.


----------



## UberFly (Apr 10, 2006)

I ride naked and wear a sock for protection (it's not on my foot either).


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I always wondered why biker socks came in pairs!

I thought thats what bikers wore instead of underwear.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

UberFly said:


> I ride naked and wear a sock for protection (it's not on my foot either).


Rock it like the Chili Peppers, baby!

I always knew Flea was onto something with that look....

Cheers, Chris


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Just curious why everyone wears their socks on the inside of the shoes? I wear mine on the outside of my shoes and someone recently said I should wear them on the inside. I asked why and they really didn't know other then that's the way everyone wears them.
> 
> It seems to me, there would be more of a chance that the shoes would get scuffed in a crash as the shoe is being torqued around if the socks are on the inside of the shoes. Not sure if "torqued" is the word to use or if it's even a word for that matter.


You are going to find that the outside-sock "haters" or "insiders" are very attached to their little "kiddie socks". They site things such as lack of options in big-sock compatable shoes, but once people start getting over their "insider" biases, the industry will eventualy start supporting this superior platform. It is only a matter of time before there is a big-sock forum, where people will ask such questions as "what is a good big-sock seatpost?"


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

*Always sox on the outside of the shoes, even @ work...* Tomac started this trend in the early 90's and it never truly caught on. Nostalgia gets the best of us. My fellow racers are slowly gaining acceptance of this practice, and the training benefits of it are immeasurable. One fellow wears acid-washed jeans and pink tank tops on his race laps to much applause at the start/finish gates.

Are we ghey? I think not. *Suggit!:eekster: *


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Socks are so 2006. Nowadays, I ace-bandage everything. I ace-bandage my head, my fingers, my wrists, my knees, my ankles, my feet, my yambag, everything.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

If you can wear em on the inside than your shoes are obviously too loose.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

What are socks? Who makes them better- Shimano or SRAM?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Homebrew said:


> I wear socks on my hands.


The ghost of Delwood Kelp stirs....


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

have you been sniffing rohloff transmission fluid again?

I assume you mean above the shoe...the sock on the foot is still inside the shoe. I wear trainer liners or rolled down. I like feeling the breeze on my legs.

Stu


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

One F**king Sock!


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

Stuart B said:


> have you been sniffing rohloff transmission fluid again?
> 
> I assume you mean above the shoe...the sock on the foot is still inside the shoe. I wear trainer liners or rolled down. I like feeling the breeze on my legs.
> 
> Stu


No, I believe he means totally over the shoe. You may be giving him too much credit.

_Rock the C*ck With the Sock...Chili Peppers-Style, brutha!_:cornut:


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Locoman said:


> The ghost of Delwood Kelp stirs....


Kickin' it old skool! :thumbsup:


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

UberFly said:


> I ride naked and wear a sock for protection (it's not on my foot either).


is that why they call them tube socks??


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

UberFly said:


> I ride naked and wear a sock for protection (it's not on my foot either).





jeffscott said:


> I always wondered why biker socks came in pairs!
> I thought thats what bikers wore instead of underwear.


They come in pairs because they don't want to alienate a potential 50% of their market. Women. UU


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha,... *Rock out with your Sock out!*


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

ThrashNY said:


> No, I believe he means totally over the shoe. You may be giving him too much credit.
> 
> _Rock the C*ck With the Sock...Chili Peppers-Style, brutha!_:cornut:


In that case....I'm confused....he seems quite sane normally hehe

Stu


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have really long toes so I prefer to wear gloves on my feet, and I wear them inside my shoes. That way there is less chaffing. It gets uncomfortable on longer rides having my big toe jammed into the thumb hole, but hey, it works well enough.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*



> * How do you wear socks, inside or outside of shoes??*


Do you wear your panties outside too?


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

I wear them on the inside. Why? Because if you forget they're there, they'll get launched when taking your shoes off. Took only two times for me to learn!


----------



## jarrod7219 (Jul 23, 2006)

now to wear the socks with the fuzzy stuff in or out? I prefer fuzz out.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

What are these "shoes" things you are all going on about?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow, lots of arguments on both sides of this one.

But so far, this is the most rational (and my fovorite):



Fairchild said:


> If you can wear em on the inside than your shoes are obviously too loose.


Hey, we're over half-way there! Anybody else?


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

i think the more pertinent questions when it comes to socks and bikes are:

How do i know if my socks are "all mountain" Do they have to have the reinforced heel, or am i going to be ok with my socks with no suspension?

Does anyone else here like to single-sock? is it cheating if i bring an extra sock and change halfway through the ride?

ans most importantly, since I wear socks every day and moved to a climate where i can walk out my door and wear socks _everyday_, does that mean that I have more sock passion than everyone else?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Ummm...shiggy....*



shiggy said:


> I do this sometimes. No joke. An oversize sock makes a great cold weather shoe cover, especially if you do not have room for an extra sock inside your shoe.


just as a side note. You do know that they make nice warm fleece shoe covers for this right?  Just thought I'd mention it! :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Ahhh...good ol' Delwood Kelp!....*



Locoman said:


> The ghost of Delwood Kelp stirs....


did somebody find out where he lived and burn down his computer. Or did his ISP get tired of having to upgrade their servers to keep up with his waste of bandwidth and pull his plug?!?!? I haven't heard anything from ol Delwood in years! THANK GOD!!!!! 

Good Dirt


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

hasn't this inside/outside sock battle already been fought over and over again in previous threads? You noobs need to start learning to use the search feature and stop cluttering up these forums by constantly bringing up the same old crap. 

But since you brought it up, I was wondering how many of you shave your socks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Squash said:


> just as a side note. You do know that they make nice warm fleece shoe covers for this right?  Just thought I'd mention it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good Dirt


But my old wool socks with the worn out heels are "free." :yesnod:


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

trailville said:


> ..........I was wondering how many of you shave your socks.


I don't but my wife does..oh socks.. nevermind.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

What are socks?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Hehehe....*



shiggy said:


> But my old wool socks with the worn out heels are "free." :yesnod:


Point taken! :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## guitargonaut (Apr 2, 2007)

*Being from West Virginia...*

I have to ask...

What are socks?

For that matter - what are shoes?


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

guitargonaut said:


> I have to ask...What are socks?For that matter - what are shoes?


They are both over rated nonsense hyped up by the retail industry to get more of your money. Just put some old WalMart bags on your feet with a rubber band around your ankle and you will all set.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a pair of cycling socks that say "XTR" on them. I have not put them on the scale, but I assume that they are fractionally lighter than my standard socks and more aerodynamic. While I did not pay retail for them, I'm sure they were twice as much when new. 

I actually do wear some wool socks on my arms. I cut the toes out and use them as cycling arm warmers.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Nat said:


> Underwear on the outside makes one a superhero.


Yep. I tried that one at a party once.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I wear one sock, and alternate which foot it goes on every ride. It saves weight, plus I always have an extra avaliable if I feel a need to start playing bass. Of course, if I carry this extra sock around it negates the weight savings of not wearing it, but at least it's not rotational weight if it's in my camelback. But then it makes my center of gravity higher, negatively effecting my handling. Maybe I should tape it to the bottom of my BB shell. But then the tape would be extra weight, even more so than just wearing it. Plus I think it would get sticky tape residue all over it. Dammit, I'm confused.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Homebrew said:


> I wear socks on my hands.


So do I. In So Cal, we call them gloves!!!


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

*Depends on the sock*

I never ever grease my square taper socks and they go on the inside. My splined socks get grease and go on the outside.

And remember if you don't want to look like a total noob take the plastic dork disk off your socks.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> But my old wool socks with the worn out heels are "free." :yesnod:


Pullleeeezzz don't tell us that they're green & white checkerboard socks.


----------



## Longhair (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate to be the one make a totally useless post, but did anybody thing of using Shoecovers?


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

my mom won't let me wear socks...she said they were forged by lucifer himself


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

GT0neX said:


> my mom won't let me wear socks...she said they were forged by lucifer himself


Forged they were. I still have the sock of might somewhere, my preciousss. 
Call me Lord of the Socks if you like.

Anyways, this thread socks!


----------



## Longhair (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

If you wear yer undies on the outside, can you still get two days out of em? Right side out and inside out? Or are skids not in style this season


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

I prefer lockon socks. There's less slippage when things get wet and always give me a better grip when worn on the outside. Then again there are times when I have to grease the sock or the shaft creeks.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Anyways, this thread *socks*!


haaaa...that's awesome. we can't tell if you're playing on the word *R*ocks or the word s*U*cks.....the world may never know...u the man!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

shiggy said:


> An oversize sock makes a great cold weather shoe cover, especially if you do not have room for an extra sock inside your shoe.


Nice idea, but my feet are already oversize... where do you find a size 20 sock?!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am still waiting for the SOD. Socks of Destiny!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just came across this thread from a few years back and had to bump it for a few good laughs.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, fun stuff, but it loses all its meaning out-of-context.

You really need the companion thread as a reference / starting point to make sense of it all:

How do you wear sunglasses, inside or outside of helmet straps??


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Socks go on your handlebars. Sheesh, everyone knows that.
 

(sorry to see that someone beat me to the Delwood Kelp punch)


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone knows what your doing to those socks at home.










Those ones stuck to the floor in the corner of your room was the first clue.:nono:


----------

